# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  các anh chị giúp em với!

## rocodie

cấu hình máy tính của em là intel pentium 4cpu 2.00ghz 2.02ghz. 480 of ram. các anh chị cho em hỏi máy này muốn nâng cấp lên thì làm thế nào và có nên ko ạ?
em xem phim online rất chậm mặc dù phim đã load hết. làm thế nào ạ?các anh chị chỉ cho em với. thanks ạ!

----------


## obsking

xem phim online chậm thì phải xem lại mạng có mạnh không đã.còn có nên nâng cấp máy hay không thì phụ thuộc mục đích sử dụng thôi!!! chỉ để coi fim online không thôi thì chưa cần đâu bạn

----------


## showhand79

ko,mạng nhà em rất nhanh.nhưng máy của em kể cả lướt web cũng rất chậm, nó cứ giật đùng đùng mặc dù em mới cài lại win xong.em nâng cấp ram lên có được ko anh?

----------


## thienho

biotech nói đúng đấy bạn:

mình bổ sung thêm: coi chậm mặc dù đã load hết, không phụ thuộc vào mạng, mà là do chương trình bạn cài đặt, bạn có bật quá nhiều trình duyệt, bạn có cài quá nhiều trình hỗ trợ coi phim không? và đó cũng chính là nguyên nhân khiến hệ thống chậm.

một điều nữa bạn, đang sử dụng windows nào, cài những chương trình nào. cũng đã tác động một phần không nhỏ rồi đấy.

chúc bạn may mắn

----------


## nguyenuyen

bạn dùng trình duyệt web và chương trình antivirus nào? ram ít thì cài càng ít chương trình càng tốt. cài nhiều thường khiến các file hệ thống bị lỗi làm máy chạy chậm.

----------


## vanthi1991

như mình nhận xét thì máy của bạn nếu như chỉ dùng xem phim và nghe nhạc đọc báo thì cũng tạm ổn , vì ram 256 còn chạy được nữa là .nhưng dể làm các công việc hay xem những bộ phim nặng về dung lượng như hd thì máy bạn là thấp .một điều nữa là bạn ko cho biết thông số card màn hình .card màn hình là rất quan trọng trong việc sử lý hình ảnh cũng như tốc độ .nếu là card onbroad thì thường là 96mb cho đến 128 ở những đời pen 4 .do vậy nếu bạn chưa có card màn hình rời thì nên mua một chiếc khoảng 512mb .gía khoảng 430.000 đồng 

tất nhiên là muốn nâng cấp card màn hình thì phải xem main của bạn là 845 hay 865 hay 915 hay 945 hay g31 .dây là những thông số main để biết bus của nó là bao nhiêu 
ngoài ra còn xem khe cẳm card là agp hay là pci để lắp cho phù hợp
bạn nên cắm thêm 1 thanh ram nữa .mình đoán ram của bạn là ddr1

----------

